# Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik



## kraeutergarten (4. Feb. 2013)

*Projekt: 50 qm naturnaher Teich mit 25 m Bachlauf und 2,5 qm Endteich ohne Technik und Sperrschicht*

 
_Unser Endteich mit der ersten Bepflanzung – sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. Im Endteich kann der Wasserspiegel bis 40 cm schwanken. Im pflanzenfreien Bereich zwischen den  Lilien muss noch das Abflussrohr vergraben werden._

Bei Recherchen weiterer Infos zu unserem Projekt „50 qm naturnaher Teich mit 25 m Bachlauf und 2,5 qm Endteich ohne Technik und Sperrschicht“ im Internet, wurde uns bewusst, dass solch ein Projekt einen sehr hohen Seltenheitswert aufweist. Dies allein zum einen aus den drei Projekteilen heraus, dann deren Umsetzung ohne Sperrschichten und Technik und der Zielstellung ökologisch und ökonomisch die Projekte umzusetzen.

  
_So sah unser Bachlauf Ende Oktober 2012 aus. Er passt sich in den Garten ein, als wäre er schon immer dort gewesen. Am Ende des Bachlaufs, hinter der Brücke sieht man die Ufer-Pflanzen des Endteiches. Der Abfluss zum Flutungsgraben ist noch nicht hergestellt._

  
_Das Foto zeigt unseren Teichrohling direkt nach dem Ausbaggern. Vor der kleinen Gartenlaube ist eine über den Teich reichende Holzterrasse vorgesehen. In der Gartenlaube am Teich soll unser Arbeits- und Lesezimmer entstehen._

Wir, dass sind die Kathleen (Zahnarzthelferin - 45J und Ossi), der Jürgen (Onlineredakteur und an Fibromyalgie erkrankt, 54J und Wessi) und Tiger, unsere alte Katzendame (eigentlich Stubenkatze und Madame - 10J). Im Sommer 2012 haben wir in der Gartenanlage Leiha, die sich in der Region Halle - Leipzig am größten künstlichen See Deutschlands befindet, zwei nebeneinander liegende, leer stehende und verwilderte Pachtgärten übernommen, um auf den dortigen 1200 qm ein Kräutergartenprojekt umzusetzen. 

 
_Es ist geschafft der Teichrohling ist ausgebaggert – Kathleen und ich setzen die ersten Bewohner ein._

Die Gartenanlage Leiha weist die Problematik eines sehr hohen Grundwasserspiegels nach der Flutung des Geiseltalsees und der Abschaltung der Grundwasserpumpen auf. So entwickelte sich auf unserer Pachtparzelle in der hinteren Ecke links, auf einer Fläche von ca. 80 qm, ein Feuchtbiotop, in dem nach einem Regen sofort Wasser stand und sich kurzzeitig eine Seenlandschaft bildete. Ohne Regen stieß man dort schon nach einer Spartentiefe auf sogenanntes Schichtwasser.  

Zudem drückt bei starkem Regen von den hinter unseren Pachtzellen liegenden Gartenflächen Grund - /Schichtwasser auf unsere Pachtzellen. Mit dem naturnahen Teich, dem 25 m langem Bachlauf und einem Endteich mit Abfluss in ein Grabensystem, soll diesen Zuständen Rechnung getragen, überflüssiges Wasser abgeführt und der Gartenboden so trockener werden. 

 

_Dieses Foto zeigt deutlich, dass unser Bachlauf erst angelegt wurde und nicht schon immer vorhanden war, wie jetzt die meisten Betrachter unseres Gartens annehmen._

Diese Bedingungen, die man im normalen Garten kaum findet, eignen sich in idealer Weise für ein naturnahes Teich- und Bachlaufprojekt mit Wasserzulauf und einem Ablauf ohne Sperrschichten. Der Wegfall der Sperrschichten ermöglicht gegenüber den Sperrschichtenteichen und – bachläufen vollkommen neue Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und ein wesentlich naturnäheres Gestalten und Bepflanzen.

Die Projektumsetzung soll so ökologisch und ökonomisch wie möglich umgesetzt werden und auf die Ressourcen der Region ausgerichtet sein. Mit unseren Projekten wollen wir  auch neue, verloren gegangene Lebensräume für Pflanzen und Tiere schaffen. Und dies so naturnah wie möglich! Mit so wenig Technik wie möglich, bzw. ganz ohne Technik. Dies gilt für die Transporttechnik und besonders für eine Teichtechnik, auf die wir vollkommen verzichten.

Alles startet schon bei den Erdbewegungen, die beim Bachlauf rund 20, beim naturnahen Teich rund 35 und beim Endteich rund 6 Kubikmeter, zusammen rund 60 Kubikmeter, betragen. Wobei sich ein Kleinbagger als reiner Grobmotoriker erwiesen hat, aber für das Ausbaggern des naturnahen Teiches unabdingbar war, da nach 20- 30 cm die Baggerschaufel schon auf Wasser stieß. Eine Grube mit ständig nachlaufendem Wasser mit Schaufel und Schubkarre auszuheben, ist sehr schnell ausgeträumt, wenn man sich die hunderten von Baggerschaufeln mit tiefnasser Füllung vorstellt, die tausende von Schubkarren bedeutet. 

Beim beobachten der Baggerarbeiten wurde schnell bewusst,  ganz besonders durch das sofort nachlaufende Wasser, dass ein Ausgraben mit Schaufel und Schubkarre kaum möglich gewesen wäre und wenn ja, sich über Wochen hingezogen hätte. 9 reine Baggerstunden wurden für den Teichrohling benötigt.

Wohin mit den rund 35 Kubikmeter Schlamm und Kies? Abtransportieren mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen, in einer Gartenanlage kaum umsetzbar. Wir hatten Glück und konnten den Aushub zum Auffüllen der direkt dahinter liegenden Parzelle nutzen.

Die 25 Kubikmeter Aushub aus dem 25 m langen Bachlauf und des Endteiches nutzten wird direkt zum Ausgleichen und Auffüllen verschiedener Bettflächen. Der Aushub, die Erde blieb so im Garten selbst und wurde ideal genutzt. Durch das Ausheben mit Schaufel und Schubkarre entstanden keine Schäden durch Baggerraupen und Transportfahrzeuge. Der Aushub wurde direkt dorthin verbracht, wo er benötigt wurde und auch gleich verarbeitet, nicht erst zwischengelagert. Wie können diese Vorgehensweise nur empfehlen!

An anderer Stelle anfallende Grasnarben, die durch Anlegen von Beeten anfielen, wurden sogleich zum Auslegen des Bachlaufes und von Wegen auf beiden Seiten des Bachlaufes genutzt.

 
_Kathleen ist hier beim setzen der ersten Grasnarben. Die sichtbaren Fugen haben sich zwischenzeitlich geschlossen und die Grasnarben sind sehr gut angewachsen._

Die vielen Pflanzen des rund 80 qm großen Feuchtbiotops wurden von uns in tagelanger Arbeit ausgegraben und umgepflanzt. Dies kostete zwar enorme Muskelkraft und eine abgestimmte umfassende Koordination der Arbeiten, sparte aber erheblich an Kosten durch wegfallende Pflanzenkosten und deren Transportkosten ein.

Es wäre mit Sicherheit ein leichtes gewesen mit dem Bagger alles wegzubaggern und die Pflanzen als Containerpflanzen neu im Baumarkt oder Gartencenter einzukaufen. Ich gehe von rund 300 - 400 Containerpflanzen mit einem Minimumwert von rund 1000 Euro aus. Dafür wären die Container-Pflanzen sehr klein gewesen, eine Unmenge von Plastik durch die Pflanzcontainer angefallen und eine erhebliche Menge an Benzin für die Besorgung und den Transport nötig gewesen. Auch der Zeitaufwand zum Einkauf der Containerpflanzen wäre mit Sicherheit an den Zeitaufwand der Umpflanzung herangekommen.

_Dies ist noch ein Foto unseres Biotops, an dessen Stelle sich nun der naturnahe 50 qm große Teich befindet._

Für die 2 Brücken über den Bachlauf nutzten wir alte Bodenplatten und nicht mehr benötigte Rundhölzer aus Strauchanpflanzungen im Umfeld der Gartenanlage, die sonst einfach verrottet wären. Wir sind stolz auf unseren bisher zurückgelegten ökologischen und ökonomischen Weg bei der Umsetzung der Projekte und den damit äußerst geringen Kosten von 156 Euro – für Kleinbagger, Diesel und Transport (natürlich haben wir uns den Bagger km - mäßig so nah wie möglich geliehen).

Wir hoffen mit unseren 3 Teich /Bach -Projekten und deren Umsetzung neue Gedankengänge zu ermöglichen und Infomaterial für weitere Anregungen neuer Umsetzungen zu geben. Um dies besser redaktionell umsetzen zu können, werden wir die 3 Projekte einzeln vorstellen und hoffen damit auf ein großes Interesse bei Gartenteichfreunden zu stoßen und zu einem regen Gedanken - Austausch zu kommen. 

_Die ersten Fische, ein kleiner Schwarm Rotfedern wird eingesetzt, damit Wasserbewegung entsteht. Die Fische stammen aus dem örtlichen Löschteich._

Da wir eine Erweiterung unserer Gartenanlage um 600 qm planen und auf dieser neuen Fläche die selben Feuchtigkeitsbedingungen gegeben sind wie auf unseren beiden anderen, planen wir dort einen kleinen Teich von 6 qm mit einem 6 m langem Bachlauf, der mit dem grossen Teich verbunden werden soll. Teich und Bachlauf sollen quer im oberen Bereich der neuen Parzelle liegen und so das Wasser von den darüber liegenden, nicht zu uns gehörenden Gärten auffangen. Dieser neue Teich wäre dann als Quellteich anzusehen, von dem ein Bachlauf zum grossen 50 qm naturnahen Teich führt. Von dort führt dann ein 25 m langer Bachlauf zum Endteich, von dem ein Ablauf in einen Flutungsgraben besteht. Der neue Teich und der Bachlauf sind im asiatischen Stil geplant.

Die Beschreibung der einzelnen Wasserprojekte folgt!

Kathleen, Jürgen und Tiger vom Geiseltalsee


----------



## kraeutergarten (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

*Umsetzung des Traums „naturnaher Teich“ – 50 qm*

Seit Jahrzehnten hege ich als alter Aquarianer den Traum eines Fischteiches, mit __ Schilf und einem Steg, von dem aus ich in einem Liegestuhl sitzend meine Fische angeln kann - grins. Nachdem ich nach etlichen Jahren wieder im Osten gelandet bin, wird dieser Traum nun nach und nach Wirklichkeit. Wie wir unseren naturnahen Teich angegangen sind lesen Sie nachfolgend:

 
_Das Foto zeigt unseren Teichrohling direkt nach dem Ausbaggern. Vor der kleinen Gartenlaube ist eine über den Teich reichende Holzterrasse vorgesehen. In der Gartenlaube am Teich soll unser Arbeits- und Lesezimmer entstehen._

Wir, dass sind die Kathleen (Zahnarzthelferin - 45J und Ossi), der Jürgen (Onlineredakteur ,  54J und Wessi) und Tiger, unsere alte Katzendame (eigentlich Stubenkatze und Madame -10J und Wessi). Im Sommer 2012 haben wir in der Gartenanlage Leiha, die sich in der Region Halle – Leipzig, am größten künstlichen See Deutschlands befindet, zwei nebeneinander liegende, leer stehende und verwilderte Pachtgärten übernommen, um auf den 1200 qm ein Kräutergartenprojekt umzusetzen. 

Die Gartenanlage Leiha weist die Problematik eines sehr hohen Grundwasserspiegels nach der Flutung des Geiseltalsees und der Abschaltung der Grundwasserpumpen auf. So entwickelte sich auf unserer Pachtparzelle in der hinteren Ecke links, auf einer Fläche von ca. 80 qm, ein Feuchtbiotop, in dem nach einem Regen sofort Wasser stand und sich kurzzeitig eine Seenlandschaft bildete. Ohne Regen stieß man dort schon nach einer Spartentiefe auf sogenanntes Schichtwasser.  

 
_So sah es früher aus, unser altes Feuchtbiotop, das durch Flutungsmaßnahmen des Geiseltalsees entstand und bei Regen zu einer Seenlandschaft wurde.._

Zudem drückt bei starkem Regen von den hinter unseren Pachtzellen liegenden Gartenflächen Grund-/Schichtwasser auf unsere Parzellen. Mit dem naturnahen Teich, dem 25 m langem Bachlauf und einem Endteich mit Abfluss in ein Grabensystem, soll diesen Zuständen Rechnung getragen, überflüssiges Wasser abgeführt und der Gartenboden so trockener werden.

Diese Bedingungen, die man im normalen Garten kaum findet, eignen sich in idealer Weise für ein naturnahes Teich- und Bachlaufprojekt mit Wasserzulauf und einem Ablauf ohne Sperrschichten. Der Wegfall der Sperrschichten ermöglicht gegenüber den Sperrschichtenteichen und –bachläufen vollkommen neue Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten und ein wesentlich naturnäheres Gestalten und Bepflanzen.

 
_Beim beobachten der Baggerarbeiten wurde schnell bewusst,  ganz besonders durch das sofort nachlaufende Wasser, dass ein Ausgraben mit Schaufel und Schubkarre kaum möglich gewesen wäre und wenn ja, sich über Wochen hingezogen hätte. 9 reine Baggerstunden wurden für den Teichrohling benötigt._

In vollkommener Naivität hatten wir geplant, den Teich wie unseren 25 m langen Bachlauf, per Hand und Schaufel auszugraben. Auf einer Geburtstagsfete Ende August 2012 erzählten wir auch von unserem Kräutergarten-Projekt und den Plan aus unserem Feuchtbiotop einen naturnahen Teich umzusetzen.  Udo, ein Bekannter von Kathleen äußerte dazu: „Den Baggere ich Euch in 2 Stunden aus, ihr müsst nur einen MiniBagger besorgen!“

Gesagt, aufgenommen und als akzeptabel von uns akzeptiert. Daher ans Telefon gehangen und einen dieser Minibagger mit 1,9 Tonnen organisiert, der dann am nächsten Freitagnachmittag um 15h angeliefert wurde. Udo kam auch, rein in den Bagger, da war er sofort als Raupenfahrer in einem Element und los ging es. Unser Blaumilchkanal bekam seinen Anfangspunkt, den Teich!

Udo ging voll in seinem Element auf, ganz schnell gab es kein Feuchtbiotop mehr. Restliche rettenswerte Pflanzenbestände wurden mit der Baggerschaufel auf die Seite gerettet. Bestimmt nochmal 10 große Schaufeln, obwohl wir ja schon mindestens 30 Schubkarren an Pflanzen dort ausgegraben hatten. Danach fraß sich das kleine Ungetüm von Bagger in den Boden, der sofort Wasser freigab. 

 

_Dies ist noch ein Foto unseres Biotops, an dessen Stelle sich nun der naturnahe 50 qm große Teich befindet._

Ich stand dabei auf festem Boden, wie ein kleiner Junge und verfolgte, mit hoch interessierter Katze neben mir, den Fortgang der Ausbaggerung. Schnell war eine kleine Wasserfläche entstanden. Mir wurde dabei bewusst, dies ganz besonders, wenn sich die Schaufel gefüllt mit Erde und Schlamm aus dem schon tieferen Loch heraushob und entleerte, dies wären 100 von Schubkarren und in Bezug auf das sofort auftretende Wasser, mit der Schaufel gar nicht machbar gewesen. Und wenn überhaupt möglich, hätte sich ein Umsetzen des Teiches mit Schaufel und Schubkarren sicherlich Wochen, wenn nicht Monate dahin gezogen.

Durch die enorme Feuchtigkeit des Bodens konnte der Bagger nicht zu oft hin und her fahren, er wäre sonst heillos versunken. Daher lagerte Udo unser Baggerfahrer den vollnassen Aushub neben sich, setzt ihn beim weiteren Ausbaggern in Schritten weiter nach hinten ab. Dieser Aushub musste nicht abgefahren werden, sondern konnte zum Auffüllen der direkt hinter dem ausgehobenen Teich befindlichen Gartenparzelle genutzt werden, die dort wegen des gestiegenen Grundwasserpegels durch Schichtwasser, wie unser Feuchtbiotop bei Regen unter Wasser stand. 

Eine Verteilung des Wassernassen Erdreiches ist nur sehr grob möglich, da ein hin- und herfahren im Schlamm kaum möglich ist. Die räumliche Menge des Aushubs reduziert sich durch Trocknung um ca. die Hälfte! Ein endgültiges Verteilen des Aushubs ist erst nach einer Durchfrierung möglich.

 

Der Teich wurde in drei Schichten angelegt, 20-40 cm, 40-80 und 80 bis 150 cm, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass durch nachrutschenden Bodengrund evtl. nur 1,2m tatsächlich an Tiefe vorhanden sind. Diese Tiefenangaben gelten bei Niedrigwasserstand und können in Regenzeiten und im Winter bis 30 cm ansteigen. Nach etwa 80 cm sind wir auf eine Kiesschicht gestoßen, die wir nicht erwartet hatten, die uns aber in Bezug auf einen kiesigen Bodengrund sehr erfreute. 

Aus den von Udo geäußerten 2 Stunden Ausbaggern, wurden dann doch fast 9 Stunden reine Baggereinsatzzeit. Es hat sich aber gelohnt, Kathleen und ich haben nun tatsächlich und schon Jahre früher als in unserer zeitlichen Gartenplanung vorgesehen, einen Teich in unserem Kräutergarten – toll. Am zweiten Abend der Baggeraktion setzten wir dann feierlich zwei Plastik-__ Enten in den See ein, die sich bald zusammenkuschelten, wie Kathleen und ich auch immer – grins.

 
_Es ist geschafft der Teichrohling ist ausgebaggert – Kathleen und ich setzen die ersten Bewohner ein._

Trotz aller Euphorie wurde uns mit etwas zeitlichem Abstand schnell bewusst, dass vor uns nicht ein Teich, unser Teich lag, sondern eigentlich nur ein Loch mit viel Wasser! Da müssen noch die Uferböschungen angelegt, eine Vielzahl von Wasserpflanzen organisiert und eingepflanzt werden. Die Palisade unter der geplanten Holzterrasse, die ein Teil über dem Wasser liegen soll, muss ins Wasser geschlagen und der Raum dahinter aufgefüllt werden. Einheimische Fische besorgt und eingesetzt werden. Erst dann kann der Traum von einem naturnahen Teich und vom Angeln aus einem Liegestuhl heraus Wirklichkeit werden.

 

Aber stopp soweit sind wir noch lange nicht und wir müssen auch noch einiges erzählen und Klar stellen. Wie schon geäußert, hege ich den Wunsch eines Fischteiches schon seit Jahren und zwar so naturnah wie möglich. Man darf aber nicht dabei vergessen, das der naturnahe Teich + 25 m Bachlauf und 2,5 qm Endteich nur ein Teil unseres Kräutergartenprojektes darstellt. Wir uns von vorn herein darauf geeinigt hatten die Umsetzung mit einem ganz geringen finanziellen Aufwand anzugehen – das Projekt ökologisch und ökonomisch auszurichten. Hierbei mussten alte und neue Wege gegangen werden.

Definition unseres naturnahen Teiches: Teich ohne Sperrschicht mit  ständiger Wasserzufuhr über Schichtwasser mit Abfluss, einheimischen Pflanzen und Fischen ohne Technikeinsatz.

„Den selbst angelegten, aber echten “Naturteich” wird es in einem Garten nur sehr selten geben, da durch Sperrmaterialien der Wasseraustausch mit dem Untergrund, dass wesentliche Merkmal eines natürlichen Teiches kaum gegeben ist. Da zumeist genau dort ein Teich angelegt wird, wo ohne unser Zutun nie und nimmer von allein ein Gewässer entstehen würde. Ein Naturteich im engeren Sinne wäre also nur ein solcher, der, von Grund- oder Oberflächenwasser gespeist, allein dadurch entsteht, dass man eine entsprechende Grube aushebt und diese Grube mit einheimischen Pflanzen und Tieren bestückt.


Nun zum Thema Bepflanzung

Allgemein: kein naturnaher Teich ohne passende einheimische Pflanzen

Gleich beim Ausbaggern wurden schaufelweise wieder Sumpfpflanzen in den Teich eingebracht und somit Flachwasserzonen geschaffen. Zwei Tage nach der Ausbaggerung wurde intensiv mit der Bepflanzung des Teiches, bzw. des Teichrohlings begonnen. Zuerst wurden die ausgebaggerten Pflanzen des Feuchtbiotops dazu verwendet, danach ging es mit Schaufel und Schubkarre bewaffnet zur Pflanzenentnahme aus den Flutungsgraben rund um unsere Gartenanlage.  Da für diesen Tag die jährlichen Beräumungs- und Mäharbeiten für den Flutungsgraben anberaumt waren, passte alles zeitlich ideal. 

 

_Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen, die beim Ausbaggern mit der Baggerschaufel gleich wieder eingebracht wurden. Nachher wurden sie in die Flachwasserzone verschoben. Links vom Teichufer haben wir noch 2 m Uferbepflanzung eingeplant._

Da die Finanzmittel für die Pflege der Flutgräben immer knapper werden, so dass zumeist nur noch gemäht werden kann, wo eine komplette Beräumung notwendig wäre, kommt meine Entnahme von __ Igelkolben, gelben Sachwertlilien, Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Froschlöffel und __ Quellmoos sehr gelegen. Es sind mehrere Schubkarren die da zusammen kamen und im Teich und Bachlauf eingebracht wurden,aber nicht mehr als der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein darstellen.

Bei der Entnahme aus dem Flutungsgraben bin ich unfreiwillig baden gegangen, habe meine Nässe dann gleich dazu genutzt um zum Bepflanzen der beiden Teiche in diese hinein zusteigen. Der aufgeweichte Bodengrund an den Seiten war ca. 20-30 cm hoch. Das Einbringen der Pflanzen war hier nicht einfach. Besonders die Verankerung der Unterwasserpflanzen.

Sehr gut hat sich die Einführung von Bodengrund(schlamm) aus dem Flutgraben erwiesen, dies wirkte sich aus wie eine Impfung mit Bakterien eines Filters. Die sich gebildeten Algenklumpen haben sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen aufgelöst. Wir erhielten eine Sichttiefe von rund 50cm. Mehr war durch die Bauweise des Teiches bedingte hohe Nährstoffeinführung nicht zu erwarten, denn das Wasser kommt ja direkt mit nährstoffreichem Boden in Berührung.

 
_Unser Teich am Abfluss zum Bachlauf nach den ersten Bepflanzungen. Da fielen die rund 20 Schubkarren mit Pflanzen gar nicht groß auf!_

Die Sumpf und Wasserpflanzen fühlen sich scheinbar sehr wohl, besonders die Unterwasserpflanzen haben sich im kurzen Zeitraum bis zur Kälteperiode gut ausgebreitet und sind jetzt im Wasser sehr gut sichtbar.

Nach 6 Wochen, aber noch ausreichend vor der Kälteperiode, haben wir einen kleinen Schwarm Rotfedern aus dem dörflichen Feuerlöschteich eingesetzt. Die Fische wurden dort durch Laich an den Wasservögeln eingebracht und man ist froh, wenn es ein paar weniger sind. Dieser Schwarm hat dann gleich auch für Wasserbewegung gesorgt und damit den Oberflächenfilm reduziert.

  
_Ganz langsam wird aus dem Teichrohling so etwas wie ein naturnaher Teich, da steckt noch viel Arbeit drin. Die ersten Wasser- und Unterwasserpflanzen lassen erahnen wie der Teich einmal aussehen könnte._

Nach dem Einbringen weiter Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen und deren erfolgreiches Anwachsen ist die Einbringung weiterer einheimischer Fischarten vorgesehen. Hier auch von gefährdeten Fischarten die in der freien Natur kaum noch anzutreffen sind wie  __ Bitterling, __ Nase, __ Rutte, __ Moderlieschen und __ Elritze. Vorgesehen ist hier eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Teichwirtschaftlichen Beispielsbetrieb in Maidbronn (Unterfranken) – etwas vergleichbares haben wir in Sachsen-Anhalt leider nicht. Insgesamt soll dann ein ausgeglichenes Lebensraumverhältnis im Teich entstehen. So für den Oberflächenbereich, dem Mittelbereich und Bodengrund. Vermehrungsüberschüsse dienen dem Aussatz und dem Verzehr!

 
_Die ersten Fische, ein kleiner Schwarm Rotfedern wird eingesetzt, damit Wasserbewegung entsteht. Die Fische stammen aus dem örtlichen Löschteich._

Die passende Aufstockung des Fischbesatzes wird sich sicherlich über die ganze Gartensaison 2013 hinziehen. Zudem dann erst startet, wenn die neuen Wasserpflanzen gut angewachsen sind.

Für 2013 stehen am Teich noch einige zeitaufwendige Arbeiten an. So wird eine 4m lange Palisade aus Rundholz den direkten Uferbereich vor der Gartenlaube schützen. Der dahinter liegende Uferbereich muss in einer Breite von 1,5 m mit Bruchsteinen und Schotter befestigt werden, bevor dort die Teichterrasse mit 4 x 3,5 m gebaut werden kann. Sie reicht 2 m über den Teich. Als Baumaterial sind Rundhölzer für die Pfosten, Balken, Kanthölzer und behandelte Schalbretter vorgesehen. Es stehen aber zuerst die Uferbefestigung und die Aufschüttung vor der Gartenlaube an.

Zudem soll von der vorderen linken Ecke des Teiches ein 2,5 m langer, einfacher Steg in den Teich ragen. Als Baumaterial sind hier Rundhölzer für die Pfosten und eine dickere, unbeschnittene Holzbohle vorgesehen. Der Einbau des Steges kann auch später, 2014 erfolgen.

Ganz zeitig im Frühjahr 2013 müssen die noch fehlenden Feuchtraum- und Wasserpflanzen besorgt und eingebracht werden. Hier rechne ich mit einem Zeitaufwand von gut 60-80 Stunden.

Da wir eine Erweiterung unserer Gartenanlage um 600 qm planen und auf dieser neuen Fläche die selben Feuchtigkeitsbedingungen gegeben sind, wie auf unseren beiden anderen, planen wir dort einen kleinen Teich von 6-8 qm mit einem 5 m langem Bachlauf, der mit dem großen Teich verbunden werden soll. Daher überlegen wir die Einbindung des neuen Bachlaufes gleich in das Ufer des großen Teiches einzubinden, um nachher nicht noch einmal in die Entwicklung des Teiches eingreifen zu müssen. Dies heißt, wir werden den Zulauf bis zur Parzellengrenze, etwa 1,5m schon komplett anlegen und am Ende des Zulaufs eine große Platte anbringen.

Sehr gespannt sind wir auf die weitere Annahme des Teiches durch Wildtiere, die im kurzen Zeitraum von 2012 schon sehr verheißungsvoll begonnen hat.

die vom Kräutergarten Leiha


----------



## kraeutergarten (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

*Der 25 m (naturnaher Bachlauf des Kräutergartenprojektes Leiha*

 
_So sah unser Bachlauf Ende Oktober 2012 aus. Er passt sich in den Garten ein, als wäre er schon immer dort gewesen. Am Ende des Bachlaufs, hinter der Brücke sieht man die Ufer-Pflanzen des Endteiches. Der Abfluss zum Flutungsgraben ist noch nicht hergestellt._

Im Sommer 2012 haben wir in der Gartenanlage Leiha zwei nebeneinander liegende, leer stehende und verwilderte Pachtgärten übernommen. Die Gartenanlage Leiha weist die Problematik eines sehr hohen Grundwasserspiegels mit Schichtwasser nach der Flutung des Geiseltalsees (Deutschlands größter künstlicher See) und der Abschaltung der Grundwasserpumpen auf. 

 
_Dieses Foto zeigt deutlich, dass unser Bachlauf erst angelegt wurde und nicht schon immer vorhanden war, wie jetzt die meisten Betrachter unseres Gartens annehmen._

So entwickelte sich auf unserer Pachtparzelle in der hinteren Ecke links, auf einer Fläche von ca. 80 qm, ein Feuchtbiotop, in dem nach einem Regen sofort Wasser stand und sich kurzzeitig eine Seenlandschaft bildete. Ohne Regen stieß man nach einer Spartentiefe auf sogenanntes Schichtwasser.  Von den hinter unseren Pachtzellen liegenden Gartenflächen drückt nicht nur bei Regen Schichtwasser auf unsere Pachtzellen. Mit dem geplanten naturnahen Teich dem 25 m langem Bachlauf und einem Endteich mit Abfluss in ein Grabensystem, soll diesen Zuständen Rechnung getragen werden, überflüssiges Wasser (Schicht- und Regenwasser) abgeführt und der Gartenboden so trockener werden..

 
_So sah das Gelände vor den ersten Schaufeln aus, in dem sich dann der Bachlauf einbindet. Das fast 2m hohe Unkraut ist schon gefällt und die ersten Zaunpfosten ausgegraben. Was aber noch an Erdbewegung folgte, war uns zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht bewusst._

Der naturnah ausgelegte Bachlauf im Kräutergartenprojekt soll folgende wichtige Funktionen übernehmen:

•	Ab- und Überlauf des naturnahen Teiches, gespeist durch Schichtwasser.
•	Abführung des von den hinter unseren Parzellen 6 + 7 liegenden Gartengrundstücken drückenden Regen- und Schichtwassers 
•	Abführung von Schichtwasser aus den Beetbereichen
•	Abführung von Grundwasserüberschüssen aus Wasserzählerschacht + Wasserschacht Gartenhütte, beide auf Parzelle 7.
•	Abführung von Regenwasserüberschuss der Gartenhütte Parzelle 6 und der Gartenhütte + der Neubauten auf Parzelle 7
•	Abführung von vor gereinigtem Abwasser aus der Schilfkläranlage.

Mit dieser Auflistung wird die Wichtigkeit des geplanten Bachlaufes in der Mitte der beiden Parzellen deutlich!

Als wir im Sommer 2012 kurz nach der Übernahme der 2 Pachtparzellen mit der Umgestaltung dieser und mit den Ausgrabungen für den Bachlauf starteten, schüttelten die meisten Mitglieder der Gartenanlage nur den Kopf. Als aber im Spätsommer 2012 der ca. 25 m lange Bachlauf soweit fertig war, der naturnahe ca. 50 qm umfassende Teich ausgebaggert und der Endteich des Bachlaufes fertig wurde, drehte sich die Stimmung in der Gartenanlage. 

Das habt ihr richtig gemacht, war immer häufiger zu hören. Mit dem „richtig gemacht“ ist die Wassersammlung und – abführung gemeint, die wir damit umgesetzt haben und sich als sehr effektiv erweist. Effektiver als die vom Verein ausgeführte Umsetzung über Drainagerohre, aus dessen Endrohr nur Tropfen kommen und bei uns das Wasser läuft. Insgesamt sind Bachläufe /Wassergräben kosten- und zeitgünstiger, schafft neue naturnahe Lebensräume, verursachte keine Transportemmissionen und passt optisch ideal in Gartenanlagen.

 
_Kathleen ist hier beim Setzen der ersten Grasnarben. Die sichtbaren Fugen haben sich zwischenzeitlich geschlossen und die Grasnarben sind sehr gut angewachsen._

Um seiner Aufgabe auch als Ableitung für das auftretende Schichtwasser zu erfüllen, wurde der ca. 25 m lange Bachlauf ohne Sperrschicht (meist ja Folien) ausgeführt. Der Bachlauf ist ca. 120 cm bis 180 cm breit und 60 bis 100 cm tief. Der gesamte Bachlauf wurde mit an anderer Stelle ausgegrabener /angefallener Grasnarbe ausgeschlagen. Um dem Bachlauf ein naturnahes Aussehen zu geben, wurden __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf, Nadeldistel und __ Lilien eingebunden, __ Farne, Frauenmantel und Riesensteinbrech bevölkern den Uferbereich. Diese Pflanzen wurden dem Feuchtbiotop entnommen. Als Unterwasserpflanzen wurden Sternkraut und __ Quellmoos eingesetzt. Die Sumpfpflanzen stammen aus unserem Feuchtbiotop, die Unterwasserpflanzen, die Nadeldiestel und Wasserlilien aus den Wasser - /Flutungsgräben rund um die Gartenanlage.

 

Unser Bachlauf verläuft weitestgehend in der Mitte der beiden Pachtgärten und kann so gezielt Schicht - und Regenwasser ableiten. Die Tiefe des Bachlaufes ist in etwa so geregelt, dass sie rund 20 - 30 cm unter dem sommerlichen Tiefstand des Schichtwassers lieg. Bei Regen steigt der Wasserspiegel des Bachlaufes geregelt an. Die Reglung erfolgt über ein regelbares Abflussrohr im Endteich.

Der Bachlauf wurde komplett mit der Hand ausgegraben und der anfallende Aushub von rund 25 qm zum Höhenausgleich der Beete genutzt. Dies erwies sich zu einem Ausbaggern mit einem Kleinbagger, den wir als Grobmotoriker bezeichnen, als sehr vorteilhaft, da man mit Schaufel und Schubkarre das Umfeld wesentlich weniger in Mitleidenschaft zieht als mit einem Bagger und das Aushubmaterial gleich an der Stelle verbracht werden kann, an dem man es benötigt und nicht erst zwischenlagern muss, wie bei Baggerarbeiten.

 
Für die 2 Brücken über den Bachlauf nutzten wir alte Bodenplatten und nicht mehr benötigte Rundhölzer aus Strauchanpflanzungen im Umfeld der Gartenanlage, die sonst einfach verrottet wären. Wir sind stolz auf unseren bisher zurückgelegten ökologischen und ökonomischen Weg bei der Umsetzung der Projekte und den damit äußerst geringen Kosten. So hat uns die Umsetzung des 25 m langen Bachlaufes bisher 0 Euro gekostet. Angefallen ist ein hoher Planungsaufwand, Muskelkraft und am Anfang Häme und Unverständnis für das Projekt.

Der kleine Sammelteich /Endteich von 2,5 qm vor dem Einleitungsrohr in den Flutergraben ist auch ohne Sperrschicht umgesetzt und wurde mit der Hand und mit Bagger ausgegraben. Mit dem Minibagger wurde das schlammige Erdreich unter dem Wasserspiegel herausgehoben. Letzteres zeigte uns noch einmal deutlich den enormen zeitlichen Mehraufwand auf, wenn ein Bagger eingesetzt wird, der sich aus den arbeitsbedingten Zwischenablagerungen des Erdreich und Beseitigung der Raupensuren ergibt.

 
Die Grasnarben haben im sehr heissen Sommer 2012 sehr viel Wasser benötigt und mussten ständig begossen werden, sind im Spätsommer und Herbst aber sehr gut angewachsen. Die Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen haben sich in dem kurzen Zeitraum, der ihnen als Wachstumsphase zur Verfügung stand, noch sehr gut entwickelt. Innerhalb von 2 Wochen haben sich die ersten Amphibien angesiedelt und anscheinend sehr wohl gefühlt, denn es wurden immer mehr. Der Bachlauf wurde sofort von den Vögeln als Tränke angenommen, ebenso von unserer Katze.

 
Die eingesetzten Sumpf und Wasserpflanzen stammen weitestgehend aus dem Feuchtbiotop, das unserem 50 qm naturnahem Teich gewichen ist. War ein Teil des Bachlaufes fertig gestellt, wurden die passenden Sumpfpflanzen im Feuchtbiotop ausgegraben und neu platziert. Ein enormer Vorteil liegt hier in der Pflanzenmenge, die das Feuchtbiotop geboten hat. Hätten wir die Pflanzen bei Baumarkt, Dehner und Co. als Containerpflanzen kaufen müssen, wäre dies finanziell mit Sicherheit eine erhebliche Summe geworden, oder man hätte nur wenige einzelne Pflanzen erworben. Durch die so verfügbaren Pflanzenmengen wurde sofort ein ganz anderes, naturnahes Aussehen erreicht. Im September äußerten alle Besucher: Der Bachlauf füge sich so ein, als wäre er schon immer dort gewesen. Ein schöneres Lob, gibt es wohl kaum.

 
2013 werden am Bachlauf noch weitere Bepflanzungsaktionen durchgeführt. Am Teichabfluß ist noch eine Stein- Kiesfläche von ca. 2 m Länge vorgesehen. Zudem werden in das Ufer und den Bachlauf selbst noch Steine eingebunden. Hinter der ersten Brücke bis zur ersten Kehre sind auf beiden Seiten noch weitere Beerensträucher vorgesehen.

 
Ebenfalls 2013 wird an den Bachlauf noch eine Schilfkläranlage für leicht verunreinigtes Abwasser aus den Gartenlauben angegliedert, die mit einer Fläche von 3,5 m Länge auf 1 m Breite und 80 cm Tiefe vorgesehen ist, eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Sumpfpflanzenbereich. Diese Schilfkläranlage wird natürlich mit einer Sperrschicht ausgestattet und wird rein mechanisch funktionieren.

die 3 vom Kräutergartenprojekt Geiseltal


----------



## kraeutergarten (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

*Kleiner Sammel- /Endteich von 2,5 qm *

 
_Unser Endteich mit der ersten Bepflanzung – sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. Im Endteich kann der Wasserpiegel bis 40 cm schwanken. Im pflanzenfreien Bereich zwischen den  Lilien muss noch das Abflussrohr vergraben werden._

Der kleine Sammelteich /Endteich von 2,5 qm vor dem Einleitungsrohr in den Flutergraben, ist auch ohne Sperrschicht umgesetzt und wurde mit der Hand und mit Minibagger ausgegraben. Mit dem Minibagger wurde das schlammige Erdreich unter dem Wasserspiegel herausgehoben. Letzteres zeigte uns noch einmal deutlich den enormen zeitlichen Mehraufwand auf, wenn ein Bagger eingesetzt wird, der sich aus den arbeitsbedingten Zwischenablagerungen des Erdreiches und Beseitigung der Raupensuren ergibt, denn das ausgegrabene Erdreich muss erst einmal in Schaufelarmnähe abgelagert werden, bevor es an die Stellen kommt, an denen das Erdreich eingebracht werden soll.


 
_So ging es los mit dem Endteich, die ersten Schaufeln des letzten Stückes Bachlauf und des Endteiches sind gegraben._

Die Höhe des Wasserspiegels im Endteich ist mit dem Wasserspiegel des Flutergrabens vergleichbar. Bis jetzt wurde der Teich und das zum großen Teich sehr hohe Ufer hauptsächlich mit Pflanzen aus dem Feuchtbiotop, das unserem naturnahen Teich gewichen ist, bepflanzt. Als erstes wurde eine 1,5 m Durchmesser aufweisende __ Schwertlilie umgesetzt, die in 6 Teile zerlegt wurde. Dazu kamen Frauenmantel, __ Kalmus, __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf, verschiedene __ Iris … und Unterwasserpflanzen. Obwohl dies rund 15 Schubkarren mit Pflanzen waren, sehen wir die Bepflanzung nur als einen Anfang. Da werden wir im Frühjahr noch einiges, besonders an Uferbepflanzung einbringen müssen.

 

Auch hier wurde auf Technik vollkommen verzichtet. Erst war geplant, eine Rückschlagklappe am Abflussrohr zum Flutgraben einzubauen, davon sehen wir nun aber nach vielen Gesprächen ab. Wir werden das Abflussrohr schräg zur Fließrichtung setzen, so dass die Fließrichtung einen Sog und keinen Druck bewirkt. Mit einem Knie und 50 cm Abflussrohr darauf ist durch Verstellung des Winkels die Rohrhöhe des 50 cm Rohres der Wasserspiegel regulierbar. Auf das Rohr kommt ein Rohrdeckel mit 12 mm Bohrungen als Sieb. Dieses Rohr ist hier also eine Art Mönch aus der Teichwirtschaft, mit dem sich der Wasserstand des gesamten Systems einstellen lässt. Das Einbringen des Abflussrohres wird noch einmal sicherlich 2 Tage Erdarbeiten bedeuten. 

 
Der Endteich ist so angelegt, dass er auch ohne den Zulauf von Wasser über den Bachlauf eine Wassertiefe von 1m aufweist, das mit Schichtwasser gespeist wird. Im Winter haben wir eine Höhe von mindestens 1,2 m – bis 1,4 m. 

die Geiseltaler Kräutergärtner


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

Wie geil ist das denn ...  

So viel Natur im Garten, traumhaft ... ich werd ganz grün vor Neid.

Mehr Bilder bitte ... 


Mandy

PS: hatte ich schon irgendwo gesagt: herzlich Willkommen   ... ?


----------



## bekamax (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

:willkommen

Ein Traum!!!!
Ich freu mich schon auf die Vorstellung eures Kräutergartens...

Karin


----------



## kraeutergarten (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

Einen schönen guten Tag an Alle,
Da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nur noch über eine reduzierte Leistungsfähigkeit verfüge, baue ich zur weiteren Information hier einen Link ein, der direkt auf die Page unsres Kräutergartens geht. Dort findet man auch mehr zu den Wasserprojekten und dem Kräutergarten selbst – www.kraeutergarten-geiseltal.jimdo.com. Viel Spass dabei Euer Kräutergärtner


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

Hi, 
ich bewundere Euch, 
diese Malocherei würde ich mir nicht mehr zutrauen . Respekt . Tolles Objekt


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

Einfach „nur“ wunderschön! Da steckt sehr viel Liebe und Herzblut und Arbeit drin - toll!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

hallo Kathleen und Jürgen,
zunächst einmal herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Mit Spannung habe ich gerade Eure posts gelesen, Respekt!!!
Da habt ihr ein tolles Stück Arbeit geleistet und Eure Befriedigung darüber
ist nur zu gut nachvollziehbar.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf weitere Berichte und vor allem BILDreportagen


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und drückt dir die Daumen das es bald wieder etwas besser wird.
Ich hoffe das du dich wenigstens ab und zu hier melden wirst/ kannst mit einem kleinem Statusbericht.

LG René


----------



## kraeutergarten (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnahes Wasserprojekt ohne Sperrschicht und Technik*

Einen schönen guten Tag an Alle, 
ganz langsam erhole ich mich wieder etwas und genieße die zwar sehr kräftezehrende Arbeit im Garten wieder. Unser Teichrohling wird langsam zu einem richtigen naturnahen Teich. Allein in und um den Teich wurden in der neuen Saison 2013 schon rund 25 Schubkarren an Pflanzen eingebracht. An einem ausführlichen Bericht dazu arbeite ich momentan. - Da Einige ganz neugierig darauf waren, wie denn unserer Kräutergarten insgesamt aussieht, will ich diese nicht länger vertrösten, ich habe dazu eine Page mit dem Link www.kraeutergarten-geiseltal.jimdo.com hochgefahren und bitte Euch darum, sich dort umszusehen. Es ist einfach zu viel an Inhalt und Fotos, um es hier einzubringen. Eins kann ich Euch sagen, ein Blick auf unsere Kräutergartenpage lohnt sich, unser Umfeld ist begeistert! - noch einen schönen Tag Euer Kräutergärtner, der Krohns Jürgen - PS: das Foto ist vom 05. Mai 2013


----------

